# [Heisec] Telekom erstattet Anzeige wegen Angriff auf DNS-Server



## Newsfeed (24 September 2012)

Angreifer sollen versucht haben, die DNS-Server der Telekom lahmzulegen. Der Konzern will das Rechenzentrum identifiziert haben, aus dem der Angriff gestartet wurde.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

